# DIY Jigs..



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Not my idea, but I needed somthing to steady my router while I trim down the edges on a acrylic project, my next Saltwater tank.

This is what I made and used: It's from 3/8" thick cast acrylic, scrap piece laying aroung with a 1" PVC pipe and a cap for a handle. Worked great on trimming the bottom overhang of acrylic.


----------

